# New Fuji X - XT-1?



## Rook (Jan 20, 2014)

Allegedly this is coming in a few weeks, referred to by rumour mills as the 'XT-1', it _might_ be weather sealed, have the fasted AF so far, have a huge EVF, and have some crazy continuous burst rate - a kinda super-rugged XE-1. If anything I like the fact that there's an ISO knob on top, very useful in a mini-SLR, OM-D type format though I understand why it wouldn't go so well on the rangefinder-esque X-Pro.

I'm excited sorta, could be a real OM-D killer and promises to be much cheaper.

I also see a 'Wi-Fi' button and a dedicated video record button on the front, nice, not that I'd ever use my X-Pro over my 6D for video.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't need that, but I want one. 

I hope it has the same setup as the x100s, where it has all manual controls, and each knob has an "A" mode on it. Apparently I'm kinda OCD, because the idea of the Nikon Df having manual controls that are overridden by the mode dial drives me crazy haha.

That looks super comfortable, basically a digital OM-1/AE-1/etc. Shouldn't it have an APS-C sensor, too?


----------



## Rook (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, it'll be a reasonably sizeable 1.5x crop APS-C judging by the lens, probably the X-Trans II out of the X100S with phase detect autofocus instead of the sketchy contrast on the X-Trans I.

And yeah, I can see A's on the shutter speed dial, ISO dial and aperture ring, Fuji's program system is pretty bloody intuitive to boot. I just wish I could set ISO to that dial on the back of my X Pro instead of having to press a button first hahahaha. Such a little niggle which I'm sure I'll get used to.

I'm an amateur photographer though, I could basically complain about anything 

I can see this giving a firm kick in the teeth to the OM-D and Df though, beating both on price, the OMD on sensor size and the Nikon on functionality if it follows the usual X-Series layout. I won't be buying one, I like the rangefinder form factor, but I like where this is going.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 20, 2014)

That's awesome. Any idea of what the pricing will be like? I'd seriously consider ditching Canon for this. The only thing really stopping me is the EVF, and that I've been asked a bit to do more formal photography for strangers, and like you said, a big DSLR will look more professional.


----------



## Tang (Jan 20, 2014)

derp. wrong thread.


----------



## Rook (Jan 21, 2014)

Rumours say between the XE and X Pro series but here they cost about the same so I'd be surprised...

We'll find out in a week I guess.


----------



## Paul Reed Shred (Jan 21, 2014)

It almost has my attention because it could have its uses as a more "serious" camera, but it lost me because in my opinion, the Sony stuff has raised the bar. If Sony made cameras instead of technology I would be interested. If someone like Fuji or Canon pulled out a FF mirorless body in the same price range, then I would be interested.


----------



## Rook (Jan 21, 2014)

I thought I'd be all over the A7 but actually full frame mirrorless means you get a tiny body and short flange distance but you still need physically much bigger lenses. The whole time I have a full frame SLR, which is arguably better balanced and more feature packed in my case, a full frame mirror less saves me a bit of weight but still means pointing big lenses at people and carrying them round.

Fuji's APSC (1.5x) with fast glass is barely compact, it's about my limit for compactness I think. That's the benefit, and will always be the number one benefit of smaller sensors IMO. Sony's A7 will cost you double what a Fuji system will too haha.


----------



## Tang (Jan 21, 2014)

Rook, as far as I know, the x100s only uses it phase detection system in GREAT light, otherwise it defaults to contrast detect.


----------



## Rook (Jan 21, 2014)

orly, that's very interesting indeed. That was the one thing with the X-Pro I was pining over but if it's only bright light who cares hahaha.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 22, 2014)

If this is under $1400 like they're saying, I might be ditching my Canon stuff and switching. The battery grip should hopefully get the battery life closer to a DSLR, and I want one for portraits anyway. The glass has everything covered (they're releasing an 18-50 f2.8  and a tele zoom) that I'd want, the APS-C is apparently better at low light than Canon or Nikon crops, and the build is exactly what I was hoping the Df would have. And it's supposed to be weather sealed. 

The only things I'm not sure about are the EVF and the fact that I don't know how long the system will be around - like how they just axed the one Sony line. 

I've already got the T3 lined up to be sold when I'm ready to get the 70D, so all I'd need to worry about is unloading the 40/2.8 and 50/1.4.

Hmmmmmm...

edit: Not to mention, the battery grip would make it more professional looking for when I'm doing stuff for strangers.


----------



## Rook (Jan 22, 2014)

The Fuji's a great system, and the system's so adaptable and the market filled with it that even if they do kill it it won't matter. They won't kill it though, they have actually started to profit off the X series, they're less likely to drop it than ever.

The EVF on my X Pro is great and both the XE2 and this apparently have higher resolution, refresh rate and dynamic range, which is great. If there's gunna be a good EVF, this'll be it.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh man. Okay. I've heard some rumours that it's going to be $1800, and if I was going to spend that kind of money I'd just get a 6D. But if it's around $1200 I'll seriously consider making the move.


----------



## Rook (Jan 23, 2014)

Ouch.

Now I'm glad I don't want one haha.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 23, 2014)

From the FujiRumours website.



> Here is the updated specs list
> 
> announcement January 28th (trusted source)
> bigger (x77 magnification) and better (high performance) EVF / (trusted + anonymous sources)
> ...


----------



## Tang (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh my god. That's a gorgeous camera. Just wow. 

Fujifilm X-T1 First Impressions Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Philligan (Jan 28, 2014)

Sweet Jesus, I really, really might be switching over to this. 

$1299 for the body, $499 for the 35/1.4. 

And later this year they're coming out with a 16-55/2.8 with weather sealing.


----------



## Rook (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm gunna sell my 35 1.4 in favour of the 23mm 1.4, I already have the 50mm length covered on my full frame and for the streets, where my particular Fuji excels, wider is better. Fuji are apparently planning a 16mm 1.4, so when that's out I'll chop in my 18mm f.2 and just use the 16 and 23, perfect.

These are a lot cheaper than I expected, about a grand, and not only is that 16-55 coming out, there'll also be a 55-140, and a 10-14 - it's the classic holy trinity of zooms.

Nice move Fuji, this is definitely gunna be noticed by the discerning fence-sitting pros.

EDIT: Oh jesus, this doesn't help...

http://fujicashback.co.uk


----------



## Philligan (Jan 28, 2014)

Aww man, the lenses cost a lot more than I was expecting.  I'm scared to see what the 16-55 2.8 is gonna run. I didn't realize how tiny it was, either - I was expecting something F2/AE-1 sized.

If I was getting this in addition to an SLR, I'd be all over it. Having to choose between one or the other, though, I'm not sure.


----------



## Rook (Jan 28, 2014)

I will say some of the lenses are expensive but to get equivalent quality or brightness on an SLR would need a bigger, heavier AND more expensive lens. The 35mm is a prime example, no pun intended.

Canon's 35mm 1.4 will cost you 3 times what the Fuji version will, not to mention canon's 24-70 or 70-200 2.8's...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 22, 2014)

Rook said:


> EDIT: Oh jesus, this doesn't help...
> 
> Claim cashback on selected FUJINON XF Lenses | Fujifilm United Kingdom



fvck the 18mm is tiny! I'm starting to think I'll be grabbing something from the x-series this summer as a compact alternative to my 6D. The X-pro1 or the X-t1 plus that 18mm would be _perfect_ for street stuff.


----------



## kazzie (Feb 27, 2014)

SHUT UP JEFF


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 27, 2014)

kazzie said:


> SHUT UP JEFF



Go away.


----------



## Rook (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm running X Pro1 and 18 at the moment, I'm moving from the 18 to the 23, artily because I wanted just a little tighter, but also because it has a proper depth of field scale, is faster and is generally a better lens. The X-Pro/18 combo, however, literally fits in my jacket pocket or under my coat on a neck strap. 

I'll show you some comparisons when the 23's here if you care, I 100000000% the Fuji as a companion to Canon though. The files on the Canon are next level but the Fuji has totally turned how I shoot on it's head, and for the better.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm definitely interested in seeing the comparison. I'm looking to go as compact as possible. The other day, I had a guy get off the metro at my stop and wait for me at the top of the stairs to make me delete anything that he was in. Extra-discreet is what I'm after, and I'm stuck on wide angles these days unless I'm shooting fashion stuff for work.

From comparisons I've seen, the X-t1 is just about as small at the X-Pro1 and apparently out-performs it at various levels too. Aesthetically, I'm in love with the whole rangefinder thing, but the X-t1 just sounds sooooo tempting.


----------



## Rook (Feb 27, 2014)

XT1 gains weather sealing, a newer sensor and faster processor over the X Pro but there some insane deals on the X Pro right now (which is what settled it for me) and the OVF is fantastic, really really great for the street where you can see what's around the frame.

The X Pro also has the advantage of looking like a stinky old film camera and mines covered in black tape, hiding all the lights and bits of white writing, rear display always off (you can playback through the EVF), I've been so bold as to literally point the camera at someone's face from a meter away while they looked at me, when I bring the camera down I just look past them and they go on with their lives, compare that to the dozens of SLR shots I have of people noticing me and cowering in fear or staring at the camera like it's a gun. I still never look at my subjects and have only been stopped once, but the shots are notably different. Just look at my Flickr you can clearly see how many more people are in my shots and how close to them I'm getting compared to the Canon shots.

Not saying go X Pro or XT, the XT's definitely faster, but that's why the Pro works so well for me, it's totally subtle and inoffensive.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 27, 2014)

Rook said:


> you can playback through the EVF



That's really cool, I didn't know that. I keep my LCD off 99% of the time and just use the 2-second preview of each photo after I take it (unless I need to take a better look at something, but I keep the LCD off when I'm actually shooting). That's more to save the battery, though.



Rook said:


> I still never look at my subjects and have only been stopped once



I've been trying to start smiling at people more. It's still scary, but I'm getting better at it. I started smiling at the people who obviously stick out (like the crazy buskers) and they're fine, but when I'm shooting something and other people are around me, I've started smiling at whoever notices me. It's been getting me more involved, and in Florida last week I actually had like four or five people stop me after I smiled and ask if I could take a picture of them (on their camera/phone, though). I still find the initial interaction stressful, but once you break the ice with people, it's a really cool thing having a quick connection with a total stranger.

Also, this camera looks really cool. I'm still entertaining the idea of switching to the XT-1, but that would mean selling all my current gear and totally changing systems, which I'm not sure I want to commit to. I'd love an X100s or X-Pro 1 in addition to my DSLR for street stuff and just hanging out, but it's not really in my budget right now. Hopefully by the time the black X100s becomes readily available/slightly cheaper. 

What's mostly scaring me about switching over (side from the costs involved) is Fuji's ISO. Everyone says the performance is amazing with the help of a lot of noise reduction - I'm fine with that, it's just a different result. But I found out that part of the reason Fuji's high-ISO performance is so good is because they tend to meter a stop higher. So say my 1100D looks at a scene and decides the ISO should be at 1600, the Fuji would look at the same scene and decides it should use 3200. So Fuji's 6400 looks so good because it's actually more like other people's 3200. Or so they say. 

It also weirds me out how the native ISO stops at 200.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah, that's why I'm considering the X-Pro. The inoffensiveness. Although the EVF on the X-T (from what I've seen) looks amazing. I'd normally be reluctant to go with an EVF, but damn.


----------



## Rook (Feb 28, 2014)

The sad thing about the XT's EVF is it's the same one as the X100s and XTE-1 just with a big-ass magnifying glass, it's no higher res. BUT BUT BUT it's twice the resolution of that of the X Pro and the X Pro is astounding as it is.

That an interesting point you raise Phil. If I didn't have my 6D and was still on a 600 when I found out about the X series, would I have gone for the X series first? Would I subsequently have bothered with the 6?

A few answers. 

I partly bought my 6D because I had a strong attraction to full frame. If I was debating the 70D and I found the X stuff... Even then, I was at the stage in the consumer experience life cycle where I thought I wanted the biggest numbers on everything I could get, and the 70D has all those AF points and what have you. So if I was at the stage I was actually at when I went full frame, no I wouldn't have even given the X series a second look beyond thinking it was cool. I didn't, however, realise how INSANE the IQ of the 6D was til I had it then started to compare to other things, it poops on the Fuji files and the Fuji files are great.

If I had been more knowledgeable and less concerned with numbers at the decision making time, I think that yes, I probably would have gone from 600D to X series and taken on a whole new system, particularly knowing what I do now about them, the build quality, the image quality, and they exemplary customer support - very few companies listen to their customers like Fujifilm do. Also DEM COLOURS. I feel like if Canon found out I was sick of my 6D they'd laugh and go 'oh well, you've bought it now, and you're not even a "pro" so who cares', Fuji just gives off this honest impression that every single customer counts, I feel valued and like part of a community. I'd be more than happy with the image quality, and think I'm about to be even happier when the 23mm arrives (and the 14 next month muahaha) and wouldn't even be wondering what the 6D was capable of, I'd be put off by the price, the price of the lenses, the size of the lenses, and the great british tendency to support to underdog would make me want to give Canikon the great two finger salute by not buying their gear. 

The new XT-1 has genuinely had me consider more than once dropping my entire Canon system (wait, I'm not finished) and just making the switch, and the sheer amount of change I'd have left over from doing so meant that if I wanted I could buy EVERY SINGLE LENS in Fuji's line - not that I would. The XT would also give me weather sealing, 7fps, DAT EVF, and all the other junk. 

The quality, however, of Canon files I get at the moment are just so ridiculously good that I haven't been able to take that step. I'm not a pixel peeper, but there's something so perfect about the 6D files, and if I were inclined to have a quick peep it's just game-set-match Canon. I hate Canikon as companies and it annoys my how much money I've given them but I can't turn my back on the quality yet, maybe the X Pro2 will change that.


----------



## kazzie (Feb 28, 2014)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Go away.



u no want me here?


----------



## Tang (Feb 28, 2014)

6d vs. XT-1 size comparison...







Do want.


----------



## Rook (Feb 28, 2014)

FYI 6D+18 vs X-Pro+18


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 28, 2014)

So compact. I'm so into this.


----------



## Rook (Mar 1, 2014)

Dammit Jeff since you've started posting in this thread I've been gradually talking myself into the XT-1.


MUST RESIST. MUST STAY STRONG.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 2, 2014)

Let it happen. Embrace it.


----------



## Tang (Mar 2, 2014)

Rook said:


> Dammit Jeff since you've started posting in this thread I've been gradually talking myself into the XT-1.
> 
> 
> MUST RESIST. MUST STAY STRONG.



The force is weak with this one.


----------



## Rook (Mar 2, 2014)

GUYS GIMME SOME ROOM


----------

